# Размер голосовых планок и резонаторов



## Alexei (24 Ноя 2019)

Есть ли какие-то стандартные размеры голосовых планок и резонаторов?

Можно ли это указывать при изготовлении инструмента на заказ?


----------



## vev (24 Ноя 2019)

Alexei,
они ж вроде как из мензуры должны проистекать? Или я не прав?


----------



## ugly (25 Ноя 2019)

Из размера и веса корпуса, скорее. Ну, и потребного количества нот/голосов.


----------



## Alexei (26 Ноя 2019)

Как известно, голосовые планки делают отдельные производители -- https://goldaccordion.com/id/4835/
Таким образом должны существовать некие стандарты. И выходит, что существуют голосовые планки разных размеров для разных инструментов. Сколько таких разных размеров?

По идее большего размера голосовые планки с соответствующим резонатором (и другими составляющими) обеспечивают большую громкость и лучшее качество звука.

На аккордеоне наборы звуков соответствующих одной клавише (как это правильно называют?) расположены в 2 ряда, а на кнопочных -- в 3. При сохранении размера голосов и резонаторов кнопочный аккордеон должен быть почти в полтора раза шире. Хотя обычно кнопочные аккордеоны шире, но меньше чем в 1.5 раза. Есть предположение, что всё-таки голосовые планки и (или резонаторы) у кнопочных аккордеонов поменьше.

Конечно, есть много разных инструментов.


----------



## vev (27 Ноя 2019)

Alexei, 





А МАНО 1-ЫЙ КЛАСС ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬ | HARMONIKAS s.r.o.


А МАНО 1-ЫЙ КЛАСС ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬ - HARMONIKAS s.r.o.



www.harmonikas.cz




смотрите здесь


----------



## Alexei (20 Дек 2019)

vev
Сайт конечно интересный. Показаны разные виды голосов и даже цельнопланочные.
Но если брать отдельные голоса, то получается, что отличие в качестве а не размере. Сами размеры голосов тоже не указаны. Понятно, что "низкие" голоса больше "высоких". Но, теоретически, одинаково звучащие низкие голоса могут разных размеров.

Про размер резонаторов -- это наверно каждый производитель сам решает... Или?


----------



## ugly (21 Дек 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Но, теоретически, одинаково звучащие низкие голоса могут разных размеров.


По частоте - да, но голоса меньшего размера будут звучать тише.


----------



## ugly (21 Дек 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Про размер резонаторов -- это наверно каждый производитель сам решает...


От размера голосов идёт и размер резонатора.


----------

